# Flaming Gorge Dam Water Release



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So apparently they are letting a lot of water out of the **** right now. Does anyone know how often if ever they have used the spillway on this dam? From what I was able to read on the internet, it was used back in 83-84. But apparently the current out flow is not quite keeping up with snowmelt. I wonder if we will see it spilling this year?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

The snow hasn't even started to melt in the mountains. Fontenelle is low preparing for it.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Floated the A & B sections of the Green a week ago. Parks of the boardwalk from the path between A & B were resting on boulders in the middle of the river after being blown out. We originally planned to stay an extra day to wade fish, but obviously that didn't happen.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like the Green is running about 14,400 cfs at Jensen. That's a lot of water compared to normal.
This is a great site to check stream flows before you go.
https://waterdata.usgs.gov/ut/nwis/...065,00060,62614,00010,00095,00400,00300,00045


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Full bypass mode is expected through May most likely. They are expecting A LOT of water to come down still.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Like a fool, I tried to fish Little Hole about 3 weeks ago. Unfortunately, it was the day they decided to increase the flows from 6500 cfs to 8900 cfs. Chunks of boardwalk floated by throughout the day. The trail was crotch deep in many places. The water was dirty and I caught no fish. I've fished it for 30 years, and never been skunked...until now. I'm an optimist though, and I'll be back!
R


----------

